# hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn



## fröschle318 (24. Mai 2010)

hallo,
ich habe an der Grenze zum Nachbarn eine 5 Meter hohe , hässliche Mauer, die ich gerne mit Pflanzen verschwinden lassen möchte.  Da der Nachbar gerne Ärger macht, habe ich keinen Plan was ich da überhaupt pflanzen kann. Bambus ?  Ein Rankegewächs darf es nicht sein, da er keine Pflanzen direkt an seiner Mauer duldet.
Ich wäre dankbar wenn da jemand eine Idee hätte.
liebe Grüße und vielen Dank im voraus
Anita


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hast du noch ein wenig Platz vor der Mauer? Dann würde ich da eine Pergola vorsetzen und die beranken lassen.  Wäre so spontan meine Idee.


----------



## fröschle318 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Maja,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Platz genug hätte ich schon.  Blos so eine Pergola wäre auch schon ohne Pflanzen mit sehr hohen Kosten verbunden da ich das ja nicht selber anbringen kann.
Liebe Grüße Anita


schicke Dir aus Baden-Württemberg noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen .   ;-)


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Danke für die Sonnenstrahlen - sind angekommen!   Strahlender Sonnenschein nach dem Regen! Wie im April.

Also eine Pergola ist doch nicht so teuer und das kann man doch leicht selbst machen.
Einschlaghülsen in die Erde, Pfosten rein (vorher mit Holzschutz streichen), Querbalken drüber und alles anschrauben. Kann man ja noch erweitern. Die Einschlaghülsen kosten so um die 8,-- EUR und  die Balken so um 7,-- EUR. Kann man ja so nach und nach kaufen.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Ideen. Vielleicht auch eine Hecke, meine Thuja Leylandii sind in drei Jahren schon 1,50 hoch gewesen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi,

die Auslkäufer des Bambus könnten die Mauer unterwandern und Probleme hervorrufen. Ich würde selbst ein nicht an der Mauer befestigtes Rankgerüst bauen und __ Efeu oder Clematis je nach Sonneneinstrahlung davor setzten. Aber darf man denn überhaupt eine 5m hohe Mauer direkt auf die Grundstücksgrenze setzten ? - Normalerweise muss dein Nachbar da doch einen gewissen Abstand halten - ansonsten sind glaub ich nur 2,50 max erlaubt - bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Hast Du mal im Nachbarschaftsgestz nachgeseen ?


----------



## Turbo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo
Das meiste was höher wird benötigt eine Befestigung für die Ranken

Wie währe es mit einer Glytzinie


----------



## paper (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Mit __ Efeu bewachsen lassen!


----------



## fröschle318 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

hallo Ralf,
die Mauer gleicht einen Höhenunterschied aus und ist Altbestand, stand also schon bevor wir gebaut haben. 
Der Nachbar duldet kein Rankegewächs an seiner Mauer. (habe da schon meine Erfahrung sammeln dürfen..)Ich müsste also da immer aufpassen dass da nichts drankommt. Es soll nicht pflegeintensiv sein man wird ja nicht jünger ;-)
Danke für die Antwort
Grüße Anita


----------



## fröschle318 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

hallo Melitta,
Ich bekomme Ärger wenn da was an die Mauer geht. 
Grüßle Anita


----------



## Barbor (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita

setzt doch Kirschlorbeer vor die Mauer , wächst schnell, ist immer grün und schneiden kann man den auch .


----------



## fröschle318 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Patrik,
Danke f. deine Antwort. Glytzinien kenne ich nicht.Da muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen.
Grüße Anita


----------



## Plätscher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,

ich würde Bambus nehmen. Den gibt es auch in Sorten die 5-6 m hoch werden. Aber auf jedenfall eine Wurzelsperre ringsum einbringen (auf die Qual. achten), Dann kannst du auch beruhigt die Ausläuferbildenden Sorten wählen, sind auch preiswerter. 

Die Arbeit beschrängt sich dann auf die j#hrliche Kontrolle der Wurzelsperre das sie nicht oberirdisch überwachsen wird und alle paar Jahre den Bambus ausdünnen damit er nicht zu dicht wird.

Aus opt. Gründen würde ich eine kleiblättrige Sorte wählen, sieht filigraner aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi Jürgen,

mein Nahcbar hat ca 6 m hohen Bambus. Er hat ihn damals ebenfalls in eine ordnungsgemäße Wurzelsperre mit Schinen gepflanzt. Er steht direkt am Haus udn die Wurzeln sind nun unter der Sperre hindurch gekrochen ... sogar unter das gesamte Haus was man gut an dem verformten Kellerfußdoden erkennen kann. Ich rate davon ab.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

guten morgen 

bambus würde ich da auf keinen fall hinpflanzen! 
womöglich unterwandert der nicht nur die wurzelsperre, sondern auch noch die mauer, es entstehen schäden an nachbars "heiliger mauer" (soweit ich das rauslese, ist der ja recht pingelig....) und ihr habt womöglich noch kosten für die sanierung am hals! 

ich fände die idee einer pergola (evtl kombiniert mit rankgitter) davor auch recht schön, aber noch besser fände ich es, wenn du mal das eine oder andere foto einstellen könntest, damit man sich das ganze besser vorstellen kann! 

wenn da genug platz ist, wie du ja schreibst, könntest du z.b auch eine hecke aus weide (die kann man ruck-zuck aus stecklingen selbst machen) hinpflanzen. die sind sehr anspruchslos, lassen sich sehr gut in die gewünschte form und größe schneiden, wachsen schnell und würden nichts bzw. nur nen paar cent kosten!  davor evtl noch ein paar blühende stauden (es gibt auch welche, die 2 - 3 m hoch und höher werden!) und schon wäre die mauer "so gut wie unsichtbar".


----------



## fröschle318 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Bild von der teils renovierten Mauer.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

wenn sie ganz fertig und getrocknet ist hole dir einen guten Graphitisprayer und laß was schönes dran sprühen..


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi Anita,
wenn Dir Kirschlorbeer "zu grün" ist, Glanzmispel "Red Robin" ist wunderschön.
Wächst zwar etwas langsamer als Kirschlorbeer, ist aber dafür viel, viel hübscher anzusehen.


----------



## fabia-amanda (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Schande, das Teil ist ja ein echter Albtraum. 

Um dem ganzen etwas die Monströsität zu nehmen, könnte man auf Eurer Gartenseite ca. 1,5 m von der vorhandenen Mauer entfernt auch noch eine Mauer bauen, und zwar auf die Höhe von ca. 2 m. Dann hast Du eine hohe und eine tiefe Ebene, auf die Du pflanzen kannst. Auf der oberen Ebene dann die bereits angesprochene Pergola (mit Pfosten und Einschlaghülsen verwirklicht), bepflanzt mit Clematis, Wicken oder sowas, dann sieht die Sache bestimmt schon besser aus. 

Vielleicht fragst Du Deinen Nachbarn doch mal, ob Du die Mauer etwas gestalten darfst. Die Idee mit dem Graffity find ich gar nicht schlecht...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

 Anita,
habe eben dein Foto gesehen,  das ist wirklich eine Mauer wie fürs Gefängnis!
...und auch noch so hoch!!!!!!
dazu so einen netten, kooperativen Nachbarn , der selbstklimmende Pflanzen nicht mag, na ganz toll!! 
(zum Nachbarn denke ich spontan:   hilft dir aber nicht weiter)
Ein Rankgitter für 5 Meter Höhe, das die Pflanzen auch bei Regen (Gewicht) noch hält? Das wäre eine echt Aufgabe.
Da fallen mir auch nur Weiden ein, das ist eine Low-Budget-Lösung, die wachsen ohne Pflege zügig und lassen sich klaglos in Form stutzen. Und davor blühende Stauden, fürs Auge... 

Ich wünsche dir, das hier irgendjemand eine zündende Idee für dich hat!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

hallo,

der untere teil der mauer mit den bruchsteinen sieht doch sehr schön aus.

nur der oberer teil muss man  zuuuuuuuuuuuudekorieren.

jetzt kommt meine idee....

ich würde 40cm vor der mauer  4 metallstangen stellen.
ab der oberkante von der bruchsteinmauer im abstand von 30 cm wagerecht draht spannen.
die pflanzen können sich dann an den metallstangen hocharbeiten, bis sie den draht oberhalb der bruchsteinmauer erreichen. 
so verschwindet mit der zeit der hässliche obere teil der mauer und man sieht sieht nur  die schöne bruchsteinmauer. ...hier könnte man noch paar schöne dekorative pflanztöpfe stellen.
 

der draht, metallstangen und etwas zement kosten nicht die welt.

und sollte dein nachbar wieder mal zu pingelig sein, das ein stück natur seine mauer berühren könnte, dann spanne einfach hinter die stangen so einen sichtschutz wie bei den tennisplätzen.
vorne könne die pflanzen dann in aller ruhe an den stangen und draht wachsen.

panik das seine wand feucht wird brauch er auch nicht haben , weil die luft schön zirkulieren kann.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Servus Anita

Vielleicht wäre Hopfen eine Begrünungsalternative ......

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*





Digicat schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre Hopfen eine Begrünungsalternative ......




der friert aber jeden winter komplett runter, fängt also jedes frühjahr bei 0 wieder an. 

eigentlich fände ich nen graffiti auch sehr schön, nur ob der nachbar das mitmacht?  in berlin gibts ne "sprayerfirma" die wunderschöne pflanzen-tier-natur graffitis machen, immer wenn ich bei uns durch die unterführung am bahnhof gehe, tut es mir fast leid, dass wir keine passende mauer dafür haben.  www.pfft.de  auf der startseite sieht man ein bisschen was, ansonsten ist die webseite leider wenig aussagekräftig. evtl könntest du den nachbar ja damit überzeugen, dass so nen graffiti jederzeit überstreichbar ist, während man bei rankpflanzen nie ganz ausschliessen kann, dass sie auch mal den putz der mauer leicht angreifen? 

auch die idee mit der davor gesetzten mauer bis halbe höhe, um so ne art "schmales hochbeet" zu schaffen, finde ich nicht schlecht, allerdings würden da natürlich materialkosten und handwerklicher aufwand entstehen, aber ich befürchte, so ganz ohne aufwand (materiell und "muskelpower-technisch") wird es bei der hässlichen mauer nicht gehen.


----------



## Schaffi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hm, ein Rankengerüst auf fünf Meter höhe erscheint mir persönlich etwas abenteuerlich, ich würde da auch was vorpflanzen der Ansatz mit dem Thuja erscheint mir schon sehr sinnvoll, muss man halt mögen, wenn Du was möchtest was man nicht so sehr Pflegen musst und die Verhältnisse Stimmen ist das schon in Ordnung, dauert halt alles seine Zeit, da wir einen sehr sandigen Boden haben, mussten wir Thuja Brabanten nehmen, die sind sehr robust und bedürfen fast keiner Pflege. Das einzige was Du bei den Bäumen beachten musst, Du musst sie schneiden wenn Dir auffällt das ein Ast zu lang wohin wächst, je später Du sie schneidest um so größer wird ein Loch und das dauert bis das wieder zugewachsen ist. 

Ich habe meine übrigens mit  ca 1,50m gekauft und trotz sandigen Boden sind die mittlerweile um die 2m ( ca, 1 Jahr) und von 86 Bäumen sind mir nur 2 eingegangen. 

Noch als Typ, wenn Du dich dafür entscheiden solltest, kauf die aus einer Baumschule aus deiner Umgebung, da kannst Du dir wenigstens halbwegs sicher sein das die in dem Boden gewachsen sind, den Du auch zuhause hast. 

Noch ein Tipp, es kann sein das Du dir eventuell so ein Rankengewächs mit einschleppst, Da solltest Du das erste Jahr ein bisschen drauf achten ( vermehrt sich nicht, wächst mit aus dem Ballen ) das kann den Baum kaputt machen und je später Du das endeckst umso schwerer bekommst Du es aus dem Baum rausgetütelt ^^ .

Alles weitere erzählt Dir dann schon der Gärtner.

lieben Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## paper (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Ist  diese Höhe  behördlich in Ordnung?


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi,

Kirschlorbeer oder Glanzmispel kannst Du gleich abhaken. Bis die hoch genug sind, steht die Mauer nicht mehr. Zumal die Mipsel sich auch an die Mauer lehnt.

Die Frage wäre für mich, ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist, das Teil so hässlich zu machen. Auch wenn es Altbestand ist, kann ich doch dem Nachbarn nicht die gruselige Rückseite zumuten und dann auch noch verbieten, dass da was dran darf. Oder wird die noch verputzt und/oder gestrichen?

Hast Du den Nachbarn mal zum Kaffee auf Deine Terrasse eingeladen, damit er das Monstrum mal auf sich wirken lassen kann? Ein ruhiges Gespräch mit Anschauungsunterricht (und Torte oder Bierchen zur Bestechung) wirkt oft Wunder!

Die Idee von Peter (maritim) find ich ganz gut. Dazu am besten einen echten __ Wein nehmen - der ist zwar nicht __ immergrün, aber man hat noch was davon (es gibt mittlerweile sehr schöne Sorten für den Hausgarten, die gegen Mehltau resistent sind und trotzdem schmecken).


----------



## Turbo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo

Als erstes dachte ich an Glitzinie oder ähnliches. 
Aber habt ihr schon mal freihängend oder wackelnd auf einer Bockleiter (denn anders wird es nicht gehen, wenn der Nachbar nichts an seiner Mauer gewachsenes will) fünf Meter über Boden Sträucher zurückgeschnitten.   :shock

Ich würde mit dem Nachbarn das Gespräch suchen und allenfalls auch auf eigene Kosten die Wand verputzen lassen. 
Die Idee mit dem Künstler der die Wand verschönert finde ich noch besser als verputzen.
Es gibt da sehr ansprechende Sachen.  zb. Da oder so was oder das Foto des Nachbarn 
Patrik


----------



## lucent01 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,

du schreibst, die 'Mauer gleicht einen Höhenunterschied aus und ist Altbestand, stand also schon bevor wir gebaut haben'. Ich bin kein Jurist und die bringen einen in der Regel bei Nachbarschaftskonflikten auch nicht wirklich weiter, aber ich sehe erst einmal eine ziemlich rücksichtslos gesetzte nagelneue Betonwand (im oberen Teil)!

Ohne genau so wissen was hinter der Mauer ist, endet doch die Oberkante des Geländeprofils offensichtlich auf der unteren Höhe des Sichtschutzaunes auf der linken Seite des Bildes und ist auf der rechten Seite vom  Haus abgesetzt. Auf den letzten 1,8m wird doch kein Gelände mehr abgefangen!?

Der Nachbar hätte doch offensichtlich in dieser Höhe mit der Mauer aufhören können und stattdessen oben einen durchlässigen Zaun ziehen können, damit Ihr unten noch Luft und Licht bekommt!? Eventuelles Gewohnheitsrechte hin oder her...

Was ich auch lustig finde, betreten tut er Euer Grundstück offensichtlich (zeigt mir die Betonverschalung und die Abstützung - wozu er allerdings zu Unterhaltsmaßnahmen der Mauer das Recht hat) aber ein Rankgitter will er nicht zulassen!?

Ich würde vielleicht mit dem Foto 'mal zu Eurem lokalen Baumamt gehen und ein rein informatives Gespräch suchen. Bei uns sind die super nett und zeigen einem durchaus auf was Rechtens ist und was nicht (ist natürlich keine Rechtsberatung)...

Nach dem Gespräch bist Du vielleicht mental in Deinen Rechten gestärkt, lädst den Nachbarn zu einer Flasche __ Wein in Euren Garten ein und bringst ihm bei, dass 20 Dübel, ein wenig Draht und wunderschöner wilder Wein weder seiner Betonmauer noch ihm schaden werden...(das passende retuschierte Foto von maritim hast Du ja bereits)

Davor stellen würde ich aufgrund des Aufwandes/der Höhe nichts. Sobald Du die 5 m Pergola (Kosten!) stehen hast, kommt der an und will seine Mauer streichen, dann kannst Du gerade alles abreissen...

VG
Lucent


----------



## fröschle318 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo 
zuerst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Schreiben. 
Es ist leider wohl so dass ich gegen das hässliche Teil nichts machen kann. Es muss nicht schön sein, sondern Standsicher, so will es wohl die Gesetzgebung. Der Nachbar streicht sein Haus und Nebengebäude sogar sehr oft, aber natürlich nur die Vorderseite.
Wenn ich an der Rückseite begrünen will bekomme ich immer Probleme. Zuerst hatte ich auf der rechten Seite wo der Tannenbaum steht __ Efeu.Das habe ich wegmachen müssen weil es seine Mauer beschädigt. 
Der Tannenbaum ist ihm übrigens auch nicht genehm. Er will das grüne Zeug nicht sehen wenn er aus dem Badfenster schaut so seine Aussage. Als ich nicht zu Hause war hat er einfach die Spitze abgeschnitten.
Wenn ich was pflanze muss es also auch rechtlich OK sein.
Grüße Anita


----------



## fröschle318 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Patrik,
Die Mauer ist nicht nur hoch sondern auch noch breit. Ca. 13 Meter.
Grüße Anita


----------



## fröschle318 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Was ich noch anmerken wollte...
Die Mauer war einsturzgefährtet und wurde gerade erst gerichtet dass nichts mehr passieren kann.
Auf der Seite vom Nachbarn ist die gezeigte Mauer nur 1,50Meter also alles Erde.


----------



## Schaffi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*



> Der Tannenbaum ist ihm übrigens auch nicht genehm. Er will das grüne Zeug nicht sehen wenn er aus dem Badfenster schaut so seine Aussage. Als ich nicht zu Hause war hat er einfach die Spitze abgeschnitten.



Also DAS ist auch nicht rechtens, nicht einmal wenn die Spitze zu Ihm aufs Grundstück zeigt! 
Wäre es ein Apfelbaum, dürfte er noch nichteinmal Äpfel pflücken, die über seinem Garten wachsen ( wenn die runterfallen, dann sind es seine ^^ ). 

MfG 
Stefan


----------



## fröschle318 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

hallo Stefan , 
das stört ihn nicht. Da ist nichts mehr mit reden oder gemütlich einen trinken um das zu klären. Mittlerweile könnte ich da schon ein Buch schreiben.
Der Baum ragte nicht in sein Grundstück rein nur in die Höhe. Sein Badfenster von wo ihn  das angeblich stört liegt weit weg.
Ich müsste privatrechtlich gegen ihn vorgehen und das wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MadDog (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,
erst einmal um was für eine Mauer handelt es sich. Laut Gesetz darf eine Trennmauer nicht höher als 2 Meter sein, sollten z.B. eine Hecke aus Lebensbäumen 2,50 m hoch sein, muß diese 2 Meter von der Grundstücksgrenze entfernt sein.
An deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich Bambus setzen. Es gibt schnellwachsenden Bambus, der innerhalb von gut 2 Jahren bis zu 3-4 Meter hoch wird. Der Bambus sollte aber in Kübeln gesetzt werden oder mittels Wurzelsperre abgegrenzt werden.
Ich habe, wenn du in der Nähe von Dortmund wohnst, noch Bambus abzugeben.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Pammler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Mal was ganz Blödes:

Spann doch ein oder mehrere Drahtseile von der Fichte nach links und hänge paar alte Gardinen und paar Blumenampeln dran. da irgenwelche Hängepflanzen rein. von unten die Natursteinmauer kann man sehen lassen.


----------



## helga (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita, Bambus wäre - wenn ich betroffen wäre - die richtige Lösung für mich. Die Angst, die teilweise verbreitet wird, ist unbegründet, weil viele nicht unterscheiden zwischen Bambus und Bambus. 
Habe hier selbst die Situation, dass ein Nachbargiebel - mind. 4 m hoch - direkt vor unserer __ Nase (Terrasse) steht, ebenfalls häßlich grauer alter Putz aus den 60er Jahren und mit Rissen. Habe vor 4 Jahren Bambus davor gepflanzt - in dem Fall Phyllostachys aureosulcata spectabilis -, der inzwischen über 5 m hoch ist. Die Sorte, die ich genommen habe, ist kein Evangelium; es gibt auch andere hochwachsende. Man sollte sich informieren. Wichtig ist dabei, dass eine ordnungsgemäße Rhizomsperre eingebaut wird, u.zw. HDPE-Folie, 2 mm stark, 70 cm breit. Davon kommen 65 cm in die Erde und 5 cm schauen über OK Erde raus. Die Sperre mit den entsprechenden Schienen, 4-fach verschraubt, verschließen. Das Beet sollte nicht zu klein sein. Bei mir hatte ich 1,40 m in der Breite und ca. 4 m in der Länge zur Verfügung. Was man noch beachten sollte, dass das Beet in gewissen Jahres-Abständen ausgelichtet wird, damit ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis besteht und die Rhizome in der Erde das obere Grün versorgt bekommen. Dann haben die auch kein Interesse ihre normalerweise 30-40 cm Tiefe nach unten zu unterschreiten.  Viele Horrorgeschichten entstehen dadurch, dass Bambus ohne Rhiz.sperre oder diese nicht richtig eingebaut werden. 
Weiter muss man bedenken, dass der Bambus u.U. hin und wieder ausreichend gewässert werden muss, weil er ja quasi in dem Rhiz.beet in einem "Riesenkübel" steht.
Wirklich in einen normalen Kübel einpflanzen ist auf Dauer nichts. Ein Ablauf muss gesichert sein und durch die Tatsache dass nach unten Öffnungen in dem Kübel wären, gewährt man den Rhizomen "freie Fahrt". Und dann entsteht durch die Enge im Topf auch das Ausbruchsrisiko in die Umgebung. 
Außerdem sind sie dann frostgefährdet und das Risiko der Trockenheit wird auch groß.
Eine gut passende Phyllostachys-Art wäre für dich Phyll.bissettii. Wird ca. 5 m hoch - etwas weniger hoch als der og., er ist auch bis unten dicht belaubt mit grünen Halmen. Es gäbe noch viel dazu zu sagen.
Nur soviel noch: in meinem Fall handelt es sich auch um einen Nachbargiebel, an den ich absolut nicht ran dürfte, und an dem auch nichts passieren dürfte. Wir wollten 100%ig daran nichts verändern, weil das auch Folgen! hätte.
Wenn Dir die Möglichkeit mit Phyllostachys nicht gefällt od. Du doch meinst, es wäre ein Risiko wegen der Rhizome: es gibt horstbildenden Bambus, der absolut keine Ausläufer bildet. Das sind die Fargesien. Die brauchen und sollen auch keine Rhizomsperre bekommen. Sie können absolut keinen Schaden anrichten. Hier fällt mir im Augenblick die Sorte "Robusta campbell" ein, die  4 m oder auch noch etwas höher wird und mit den Jahren einen dichten Horst bildet. Rollt auch bei Sonne od. im Winter nicht so die Blätter, wie es bei anderen Fargesien oft der Fall ist.
Bei den Bambussen sollte man nach Möglichkeit von einer Baumschule beziehen und nicht irgendwelche "günstigen" Pflanzen im Baumarkt o.ä. kaufen. Die sind sehr oft meristemvermehrt (laborvermehrt) und kommen erst nach Jahren mit ihrem Wachstum richtig in Gang.
Vielleicht konnte ich ein wenig zu Deiner Entscheidung beitragen. 
Liebe Grüße, Helga


----------



## Teicher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita, wenn so wie so nicht mit'n nachbar nicht zu reden ist,  ist es eh wurst ob du mit ihm aus kommst oder nicht.  Ich an deine stelle wurde gerichtlich gegen Ihn vorgehen!  Du ärgerst du dich sonst nur krank wenn du nicht konsequent bist.  Allein wegen den Tanne kriegert er von mir so viel ärger das es ihn nur so schütteln tät.  Sei nich so gutherzig zu so einen.
Viel glück und erfolg,
Jimmy


----------



## fröschle318 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Helga,
Danke für Deine Antwort.
Bambus habe ich schon in meinem Garten zwischen meinem Teich und einer Mauer die von mir errichtet wurde. Der Bambus ist mir da aber schon einmal ausgebüchst da der Gärter keine Schiene angebracht hat.
Vom Aussehen her finde ich, wird es aber wohl doch die beste Lösung sein. Habe mir schon überlegt ob ich vielleicht die Ritzomensperre doppelt anbringe. Mal sehen ich bin noch am überlegen.
LG Anita


----------



## fröschle318 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi Jimmy,
Danke für Dein Schreiben.
Wie hat meine Mutter früher gesagt....
Gutmütigkeit ist ein Stückweit Dummheit.
Man sollte solche Aussagen mehr beherzigen.
LG Anita


----------



## helga (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita, die Sperre als doppelte Lage bringt nicht mehr Sicherheit, wird nur teurer. Achte darauf, dass es 2 mm HDPE-Folie ist, die ist für diesen Zweck vom Institut getestet. Viele, die Horrorgeschichten über Bambus berichten, haben irgendwelche andere Materialien, Folien od. Teichfolien verwendet und das funktioniert in aller Regel nicht - und ohne Schiene schon gar nicht, das ist Weihnachten und Ostern für die gleichzeitig.
Beim Anbringen der Alu-Verschlussschiene darauf achten, dass sie fest zusammengepresst wird. Die Enden der Folie müssen bündig liegen, also innen nicht überlappend. Nochmal: das innere Ende darf nicht über die Schiene hinausragen, da die Rhizome hier schon einen Ansatzpunkt finden könnten und somit entweichen können. Man muss es nur richtig machen. Und wie gesagt, die Gefahr, dass sie nach unten abtauchen, ist eigentlich sehr unwahrscheinlich und eher, wenn das Beet nicht hin und wieder ausgelichtet wird.
Ich habe sogar am Hauseingang einen anderen Phyllostachys gesetzt, und der wäre eher ein Risiko. Den behalte ich immer im Auge. Während baulicher Veränderungen hatte es sich ergeben, dass ihm nur noch ein Beet von ca. 90 cm Breite x 1,30 m Lange blieb. Der hat in diesem Jahr wie wild getrieben. Habe ihm jetzt vor 2 Wochen annähernd 200 neue Triebe direkt gekappt, da auch hier nichts passieren darf. Steht direkt vor dem Bürgersteig und dann kommt die Straße und da darf er nirgendwo hin.
Schade, dass viele Bambus verteufeln als wäre er eine Gefahr, dabei ist er eine wunderschöne immergrüne Pflanze.
Berichte mal, wie Du Dich letztendlich entschieden hast und was daraus geworden ist.
lg Helga


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

,

wgen der Tanne würd ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Bäume haben nach 5 Jahren einen Bestandsschutz und da ist es egal wie nah die damals an die Grundstücksgrenze gepflanzt wurden. Das ist schon ganz schön dreist und eine heftige Sachbeschädigung.

Hat der Nachbar aufgeschüttet oder wurde bei Dir abgegraben ? Wenn bei Dir abgegraben wurde nist Du für die Mauer bis zum Erdreich des Nachbarn zuständig und musst aufpassen das da nix passiert - im Umgekerten Fall hätte er solch eine Höhe ncht an der Grundstücksgrenze sondern je nach höhe einen Gewissen Abstand halten müssen - wenn er dies nicht getan hat ist das noch erzwingbar ...

Ich find die Idee vim Peter ganz gut und würde bei guter Sonneneintralung Schmuckwein pflanzen, wächst schnell und sieht im Herbst toll aus, verliert allerdings die Blätter im Winter. Wenns grün bleiben und blühen soll find ich winterharte Kletterhortensien auch schön. Ich selbst mag Clematis, aber auch die brauchen Pflege und werfen Laub ab.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,

es ist nicht besonders prickelnd, mit seinen Nachbarn Krach zu haben, aber sicher auch nicht, sich jeden Tag so eine Mauer ansehen zu müssen. Du hast Rechte, so wie er auch. 

Mein Rat (und meine Berufserfahrung): Setz Dich mit der für Dich zuständigen Baubehörde in Verbindung, die sind zuständig für solche Nachbarschaftsregelungen. Lass Dir (am besten schriftlich) mitteilen, was Du darfst und was nicht. Und dann setze es um. Dann ist der Nachbar in der Position, klagen zu müssen, wenn er etwas ändern will. Es wäre schade, wenn Du Zeit und Geld in eine Verschönerung der Mauer investierst und musst nachher alles wieder rückbauen.


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Ich stimme da mal Ellen und allen anderen zu, die Dir raten, Dich bei der Baubehörde zu melden.

Schutz der Mauer gegen Wurzeln ist ja durchaus sinnvoll, doch ist es nicht mehr, wie früher wahrscheinlich, eine Natursteinmauer, sondern Beton.

Beton ist zwar nicht unzerstörbar, aber da die Mauer neu ist und 'glatt' (ist natürlich nur oberflächlich gemeint) geschlossen ist hält sie einiges aus und bietet wenig Angriffsfläche für Bewuchs.

Bei der richtigen Wahl der Bepflanzung davor und genügend Platz, zur 'Wartung', kann man eigentlich immernoch festhängende Triebe entfernen, ohne das von einer Schädigung auszugehen ist...

Und ich denke den meisten geht es mit dem Rat zum Bauamt darum : es soll praktikabel sein und man sollte es noch recht einfach handhaben können, ohne das der 'tolle' Nachbar etwas dagegen sagen kann... sprich 'Frühlingsputz'/'Herbstputz' und ggf. dazwischen nochmal Kontrolle und ein gewisses Maß, das er hinnehmen muss.

Und das mit der Baumspitze geht mal gar nicht und würde ich bei einem Gespräch mit dem Bauamt auch erwähnen, denn das könnte spätere 'Verhandlungen' auch positiv beeinflussen.
(Stichwort:auch wenn's unzulässig war, ich nehm das mal hin, wenn sie dieser Bepflanzungsmaßnahme zustimmen.  )
Nicht umsonst gibt es Fällgenehmigungen bzw. den Hinweis auf fachgerechtes Zurückschneiden... denn wenn das falsch gemacht wird kann man einen Baum auch nachhaltig stören bzw. zerstören, auch wenn es der Nachbar gerne sehen würde, aber halt nicht zulässig ist.

Glücklicherweise verstehe ich mich mit meinen Nachbarn gut genug und hatte noch keine Probleme, doch man sollte sich informieren, was man selber und der andere darf bzw. halt nicht darf.
"Altbestand" bzw. Wiederherstellung auf der Basis ist sehr speziell... und grad die 'alt eingesessenen' sehen sich mehr im Recht als andere, obwohl sie halt gern ihre Pflichten  nicht kennen bzw. unter den Teppich kehren wollen. "War schon immer so, will ich nicht anders" 

Ein Gespräch mit dem Amt von der Stadt muss ja nicht gleich zum ausartenden Nachbareklat führen... es dient ja erstmal nur dazu, dass Du weisst, was Du darfst und was der Nachbar Dir verbieten kann/darf.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Glück und eine gute Lösung, die hoffentlich von beiden Seiten akzeptiert wird.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## StefanBO (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*



fröschle318 schrieb:


> Der Baum ragte nicht in sein Grundstück rein nur in die Höhe. Sein Badfenster von wo ihn  das angeblich stört liegt weit weg.
> Ich müsste privatrechtlich gegen ihn vorgehen und das wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


Das ist Nachbarschaftsrecht und somit Ländersache (bezüglich der Gesetzgebung).

In Baden Württemberg sollte man z.B. diese beiden Gesetze kennen:


> Gesetze des Bundesland: Baden Württemberg
> - Gesetz über das Nachbarrecht (Nachbarrechtsgesetz - NRG)
> - Gesetz zur obligatorischen außergerichtlichen Streitschlichtung (Schlichtungsgesetz SchlG)


Google und die örtlichen Behörden helfen mit weiteren Informationen gerne weiter. In BW gibt es wohl bei jedem Amtsgericht für dessen Bezirk eine Gütestelle; in anderen Bundesländern Schiedspersonen.


----------



## hkkleemann (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,
hoffe du hast inzwischen deine für die dich ideale Lösung gefunden. Falls aber nicht, dann kannst du dir evtl.hier eine kleine Anregung holen?

Nicht das Optimum, weil erst knapp 3 Wochen alt und Bambus (Sorte die keine Rizomsperre braucht), Pampas Gras, etc. müssen sich noch entwickeln, aber allemal besser als die Mauer, die vorher dort den Blick (vorallem meiner Frau) quälte. 


LG


----------



## fröschle318 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Bin leider noch  total unentschlossen was ich da machen soll.  
So sieht die Mauer im Moment aus.
Die andere Seite vom Garten habe ich ja ganz gut angelegt. 

LG Anita


----------



## hkkleemann (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hi,
da würde sich doch tatsächlich eine Art Sichtschutzzaun anbieten. Evtl. in der Holzfarbe wie das kleinere Teil in deinem Bild oben links? Oder aber, das hängt auch ein bisschen von den Abmessungen ab, ein "Windsegel", evtl. in Creme, das du unten recht dich an der Wand beginnen lässt und nach oben hin etwas nach vorne gehst. 
Je nach Möglichkeit der Befestigung, könnte ich mir sowas auch vorstellen, dass du es links recht bündig an der Wand starten lässt und nach rechts hin zu dem Nadelbaum etwas nach vorne laufen lässt. So könntest du zumindest in der Höhe etwas variieren und die Sandsteinmauer optisch noch genießen, denn die finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## hkkleemann (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Sorry, die Teile laufen glaube ich unter dem Begriff "Sonnensegel" und nicht "Windsegel".


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: hässliche Mauer des Nachbarn*

Hallo Anita,

was hälst Du von Stahlseilen, die Du vor der Mauer verspannst und dort reichlich Pflanzen hochwachsen lässt. Dann sind die Pflanzen nicht an, sondern vor der Mauer.


----------

